# Stripers caught with Shrimp



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

I have heard 2 very reliable reports of the above. Cany anyonea confirm??
A couple of years ago, I used chicken breast strips sprayed or marinated in garlic, that DID work on rockfish, very late in the year at Matapeake, in November. Anyone else got any ideas, on baits for the rock in November that has worked??


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

When hungry enough a striper will eat pretty much anything especially this time of year.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

FYI .. Chicken lets off the same chemical scent as Shrimp .
Go with the flow Steve because Stripers are not stacked up waiting for Shrimp although you may catch a few like Anthony said they will eat almost anything . There are better choices for bait for Stripers .


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I know they love some grass shrimp and sand fleas so why not bigger shrimp?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Talapia said:


> I know they love some grass shrimp and sand fleas so why not bigger shrimp?


I didnt say they would not work  I have seen some nice Stripers that later when I get home have some large Mantis Shrimp in them and at times I have nailed some nice Stripers on Gulp Shrimp .. Before I moved I would use large chunks of fresh shrimp for Trout and Stripers . I saw Stripers to 36" this year on grass shrimp and I know Striper will take Sandfleas at IRI and not just schoolies . 
I was just stating the fact that there are better baits for Stripers .
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Normark said:


> I didnt say they would not work  I have seen some nice Stripers that later when I get home have some large Mantis Shrimp in them and at times I have nailed some nice Stripers on Gulp Shrimp .. Before I moved I would use large chunks of fresh shrimp for Trout and Stripers . I saw Stripers to 36" this year on grass shrimp and I know Striper will take Sandfleas at IRI and not just schoolies .
> I was just stating the fact that there are better baits for Stripers .
> Sorry for the confusion



I did not even see your post when I was typing. You probably hit
"submit" while I was just starting to type.


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

For some reason, shrimp will work as well as cut spot as one of the “best” baits to nail a striper at this time of year.  A guy said that he landed a 40” rockfish on the pier of PLO using shrimp as bait last week. I personally caught 5 keepers of rockfish with shrimp in recent two week.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

Caught a keeper rock on fresh shrimp near the Gas Docks over the summer when I ran out of spot.


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

steve grossman said:


> I have heard 2 very reliable reports of the above. Cany anyonea confirm??
> A couple of years ago, I used chicken breast strips sprayed or marinated in garlic, that DID work on rockfish, very late in the year at Matapeake, in November. Anyone else got any ideas, on baits for the rock in November that has worked??


You related to REX GROSSMAN?


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

If I was, I would be living in the Carabbean. He is half my age, and I am better looking, of course I weigh more than he does, since I eat all day, and report it onto the lounge On P and S....


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Shrimp right now makes a lot of sense. The water is cooling and the shrimp are moving out of creeks and marshes to deeper and warmer waters. More shrimp to feed on makes them a more likely target.


----------

